# 1/25 Scale 1973 Ford F-250 Question



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Just a quick question for you all. I’m looking to find a version/brand kit of a Ford F-250 truck. I’m looking to do a Close Encounters of the Third Kind diorama of that old lineman truck at the railroad track crossing that stalls out and gets “Encountered”. Internet research is mixed on the year. Some sites say it’s 1973 and some say 1975. I believe it’s a regular cab. The grille is distinctive, with round headlights, and F O R D letters incorporated into the grille chrome at the top, under the lip of the hood. I can’t find any brands that make that one. I can scratch build all the lineman ladders and whatnot. I’m just looking for a base kit. Neither, AMT, Revell, nor MPC seems to make a suitable kit for bashing. I happened to stumble on a site that had a guy do an amazing diorama by bashing 2 kits into one. But I can’t find that site again, either. Thanks for any help!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Here’s a picture of the front end from a movie still.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Fun Fact: Hot Wheels Special Edition CEOTTK is most definitely a couple years too new. Square headlamps and totally wrong grille configuration.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

After further research on YouTube, it seems 73-75 had this grille config, with 1975 looking like a transition year with some later units coming out with the F O R D lettering coming up to the hood edge and other minor turn signal rearrangement.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

My sources say it was a 1973 F-250, which seems correct. Finding a kit of that without having to do some scratchbuilding is going to be difficult.


----------

